# [SOLVED] Recomended additional cooling for overheating graphics card?



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Today was super hot, prob hottest day this summer so far. 

Suddenly the cursor kept jarring then after a bit i saw a message in the bottom right saying some error message about the nvidia drivers stopped functioning and have managed to resolve themselves. But after a few more minutes total lockup. 

Tried resetting immediately after and no go. 

Gave it a few minutes and would start again, but then lockup a couple of secs after. 

Left now for a few hours went for a walk. Now i got back its cooler, early evneing booted backup and its working again for now. 

So what can I do to keep the tempos down on the gpu? I have a geforce 660. 

I already have a couple of weak suck and blow fans in bottom and top. 

Ive also bought a second fan for my thermalright. 

Apart form water cooling not sure what my other options are? 

I dont have a new case either, an old full tower so it isnt exactly made for good airflow.

Im also very broke at the moment so what are my option considering price is a real barrier. I could prob get mumsy to help me out within maybe £20-50 range since this is an essential as i do all my work on my comp. 

So suggestions please.

Im thinking maybe i could replace the current weka intake/blow fans of the case with more powerful 120mm fans? but i dont think my case could hold those as the holes are only for the baby ones i have already. 

Is it going to be a case of a new case?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Recomended additional cooling for overheating graphics card?*

EDIT: Doesnt seem to be a temp issue as its only on 35 degrees like my cpu. 

Something else seems to be the culprit here...will have to continue my research before i have any more clues.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Recomended additional cooling for overheating graphics card?*

Hi, in order to let the folks here help you please list the full spec 
Make and models of.
Motherboard
Cpu
Gpu
Ram
Power supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Recomended additional cooling for overheating graphics card?*

Once we know the specs, as requested by joeten, we can assist you effectively.
Is the GPU heatsink/fan free from dust buildup?
Is the fan working?
Top and bottom mount fans can disrupt the desired front to rear airflow and actually raise temps.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Recomended additional cooling for overheating graphics card?*

Ye well it turned out is was the CPU so not related to graphics card.Got it replaced today.


----------

